# Java Applikation im Browser anzeigen



## xcaver (11. Jan 2013)

tachschien ich bins wieder =P 
ich hab en kleines problem ...
ich würde gerne mein fertiges programm im Browser öffnen ... 
ich weis das das geht da man das bei uns in der schule machen kann ...
doch bei mir sacht der mir dann das das net geht =/

-> Im browser sachter mir:
fehler : für weitere informationen klicken 
und dann kommt en fenster (java console) wo folgendes drin steht :


```
Java Plug-in 1.6.0_38
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_38-b05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Users\*****
----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------


java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Spiel : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
```
kann mir da einer weiter helfen ??


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2013)

Du hast dein Programm mit Java 7 kompiliert, dein Browser nutzt aber Java6.
Du solltest mit Java 6 kompilieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2013)

Oder den Compiler-Level auf Java 6 setzen:

```
javac -source 1.6 -target 1.6 MeineKlasse.java
```
Dann ist auch Kompilieren mit einem JDK 7 und Ausführen auf einer JRE 6 möglich.

_Unsupported major.minor version 51.0_
FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...tei-versionen-major-minor-version-number.html


----------



## xcaver (11. Jan 2013)

->erstens wie compiliere ich mit java 6 ? kann man nicht einfach auch den browser auf java 7 stellen ??
-> zweitens wie kann man den compiler lvl auf sechs stellen ?? ich hab mir jetzt den jdk 6 runtergeladne und den 7 gelöscht ... neu compiliert aber es geht immer noch nich =(


----------



## xcaver (11. Jan 2013)

Funst danke =D 

thema kann abgehagt werden


----------

